# Yellow Belly Sleeping alot



## wataboutye (May 10, 2012)

Hi guys
My son has a mississippi map and a yellow belly turtle. The yellow belly seems to be sleeping alot lately. He does eat but only bloodworms and will not eat the little pellets while the map turtle will eat both. 
Is there something maybe missing from the yellow bellys diet?
The water is 27C which I believe is normal for babies?

The guy who sold us them in the pet shop says the aquarium light on the lid is what is used for basking but is that warm enough?

Sorry we are pretty new to this. Its only lately the yellow belly is sleeping more. We do turn the light of at night to mimic normal sun light, is this ok?

Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (May 10, 2012)

Hi Wataboutye:

Welcome to the Forum!!

Usually you would have a light over the basking platform that allows the turtles to sit and warm up. I doubt an aquarium light would do that job.

What would you like us to call you?

..and may we know appx. where in the world you are?


----------



## wataboutye (May 11, 2012)

Hi and thanks for getting back. Im peter and from Ireland.
Can you tell me then which type of light I shoud get and is this why he is sleeping alot? Also shall we just remove the aquarium lid altogether for the light to get in?

Thanks again for you're help


----------



## wellington (May 11, 2012)

The aquarium light does not get warm enough for basking. It is only good for giving light. Your turtles need UVB bulb and a bulb that gets hot. You can either get a MVB (mercury vapor bulb) that would do both heat and UVB, however you will have to adjust the height to be sure it isn't making the water area get to warm. Better, might me a proper bulb for the lid that has UVB and then another light for a basking bulb. The package will say "Basking bulb".


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 11, 2012)

Sometimes a turtle will pick on another turtle, age and type doesn't always play a factor, watch and make sure the yellow belly isn't just keeping away from the possibly more aggressive map turtle.


----------



## wataboutye (May 11, 2012)

Ok guys thanks so much for the help. Do yous have any tips then on there diet? I'm not sure that bloodworms alone would be good for the yellow belly.


----------

